
Apple airs unfortunately-timed ‘Do Not Disturb’ ad with Venus, Serena Williams - Pr0
http://9to5mac.com/2013/01/01/apple-airs-unfortunately-timed-do-not-disturb-ad-with-venus-and-serena-williams-video/
======
msie
I don't get why it was ill-timed.

